

Ask HN: referral reward system - RuchitGarg

I am looking to implement a referral reward system for a project I am workign on, but wondering if there are already easy to use plug-in-play systems available which can help me reward a user bringing in his friends to our system.<p>Free is good, cheap is ok.
======
arikrak
There are many different types of such systems available on the internet. If
you need it to get sign-ups for a website that will be launching, you can use
<http://launchrock.com>. If you have a wordpress blog, you can use various
wordpress plugins: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/tags/referral>. There
are many general rewards scripts you could use, e.g.
[http://www.hotscripts.com/listing/projektirs-referral-
reward...](http://www.hotscripts.com/listing/projektirs-referral-reward-site-
script/). If you want to pay cash rewards, then you should use a general
affiliate script. You can look at some examples here:
[http://www.hotscripts.com/category/scripts/php/scripts-
progr...](http://www.hotscripts.com/category/scripts/php/scripts-
programs/affiliate-programs/)

------
dangrossman
What type of reward? If it's money, have you considered the regulatory costs
of running it in-house -- the collecting W9s and cutting checks and mailing
out 1099s and all that? That's the kind of stuff an affiliate network takes
care of in exchange for a cut of the commission.

~~~
RuchitGarg
Its not monetary reward, but giving extra resource like dropbox provide extra
space on referral.

------
smilliken
Sounds like you're looking for curebit: <http://www.curebit.com/>

------
aymeric
<http://zferral.com> helps you implement an affiliate program.

